# My latest project



## Rick

Picked up this mini greenhouse. It's 65"Hx35"W. I had to do some modifications since the bottom is open. Used some screen and a lot of hot glue to close off the bottom. I am going to fill it with plants and put in a bunch of miomantis (egyptian) that I have been keeping together with success. I will put them all in there and do nothing but feed and mist them. They seem not to eat each other as long as they are about the same size.


----------



## robo mantis

whats the price if you mind me asking


----------



## Rick

About $34 at Lowes.


----------



## robo mantis

hmmm very clever so you have normal mesh on the bottom like the stuff you can get at home depot? if so i have some and i will try it


----------



## OGIGA

Doesn't look too hard to construct. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rick

> hmmm very clever so you have normal mesh on the bottom like the stuff you can get at home depot? if so i have some and i will try it


Just normal screen.


----------



## Rick

> Doesn't look too hard to construct. What do you guys think?


You could construct someting like this yourself however I prefer a professional look and I am not a pro at building things like this myself.


----------



## padkison

Rick,

Looks like you have a reptile on the bottom of the shelving unit?


----------



## robo mantis

I'm thinking its one of his turtles he is on turtle forum.


----------



## Rick

> Rick,Looks like you have a reptile on the bottom of the shelving unit?


Yeah Perry. Mali Uromastyx. Also have a box turtle but you know that already.


----------



## Rick

Got some plants in it and it now contains about 25 egyptian mantids:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

You get them in the UK too, me and Rob have been using them for a while. Nifty little things for keeping the heat in, but they are a fire hazard.


----------



## Rick

> You get them in the UK too, me and Rob have been using them for a while. Nifty little things for keeping the heat in, but they are a fire hazard.


How is it a fire hazard?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Containing high levels of heat and electrical equipment in an enclosed area with flamable materials present strikes me as a fire hazard. Im not saying its likely to combust, but they're not built for those conditions.


----------



## yen_saw

Looks good Rick. It looks like a good place for phasmid, geckos and anoles too! With all the plants in the greenhouse, you probably don't need extra misting especially for species like egyptian mantids. They like it hot but not too humid. Also the screen at the bottom needs to be small enough to stop hatchling from escaping, you know this species breed like crazy and you can never find all the ootheca in the cage that size.


----------



## Jwonni

we have a couple of them in use in the backyard just for plants

looking good and a good idea


----------



## Rick

> Containing high levels of heat and electrical equipment in an enclosed area with flamable materials present strikes me as a fire hazard. Im not saying its likely to combust, but they're not built for those conditions.


There is no high heat or electrical equipment in it. Nothing but two plants so I wouldn't consider it a fire hazard for the reasons you stated.

The screen at the bottom is pretty small. I wanted to use this species since they breed very easily. I just want to leave them be and just provide food.


----------



## Rick

> Containing high levels of heat and electrical equipment in an enclosed area with flamable materials present strikes me as a fire hazard. Im not saying its likely to combust, but they're not built for those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no high heat or electrical equipment in it. Nothing but two plants so I don't know where you got the impression those two things were present.
> 
> The screen at the bottom is pretty small. I wanted to use this species since they breed very easily. I just want to leave them be and just provide food.
Click to expand...


----------

